# V-cubes 5-7 now adjustable?



## avgdi (Jan 26, 2012)

I could be wrong about this. But why else would they send me this stuff? If they already are having screw and spring sets made for their V-3, why wouldn't they sell them with extra cores/center caps for the big cubes.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

Check the screws for their threading. If the threading is in perfect circles that are not connected, they are not adjustable. If the threading is in one, connected downward spiral, they are adjustable.


----------



## radmin (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not easy to get the rivets out. I'd buy another v 5 if they start offering it with screws. Otherwise, no way.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 26, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Check the screws for their threading. If the threading is in perfect circles that are not connected, they are not adjustable. If the threading is in one, connected downward spiral, they are adjustable.


 
Just checked the screws. They're adjustable.




radmin said:


> It's not easy to get the rivets out. I'd buy another v 5 if they start offering it with screws. Otherwise, no way.


 
That's what I thought at first, but that's what the extra center pieces/cores are for. You wouldn't have to buy a new puzzle, just the pieces. When you disassemble your old cube when you get to the core with the rivets you can just throw that away. Then you build an adjustable core and put all the pieces around that core.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 26, 2012)

So the company that told everyone that wants adjustable cubes to buy from the chinese people now offers adjustable sets for their non-adjustable cubes? Well that's interesting, maybe they want to make the speedcubing community happy again. I'd be happy to try this on my V-7, I'm standing by for more news on this topic.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been using this type of core in my 5x5 for almost 3 years now. Hopefully they actually start putting them into production cubes.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 26, 2012)

This is great news, could save me a year of breaking in my 5


----------



## radmin (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had my 5x5 a year and it's still too tight. Not that I'm home and could actually watch the video, I'm pumped about swapping out my v-5 core.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 27, 2012)

This makes me excited! I like my V-5 and all, but damn does it take a lot to break in.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope V-cubes releases more info on this. My V5 is just a tad bit too loose for my liking.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 27, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> So the company that told everyone that wants adjustable cubes to buy from the chinese people now offers adjustable sets for their non-adjustable cubes? Well that's interesting, maybe they want to make the speedcubing community happy again. I'd be happy to try this on my V-7, I'm standing by for more news on this topic.


 Wow. First the V3 finally comes out, then adjustable screw sets that everyone has been begging for years? I think you might be right. And it's definitely working.

Edit: and then I see the whole Facebook customer service drama...lol

I still think that the company as a whole is trying to cater to us. That guy just got a bit emotional and it backfired pretty badly.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 27, 2012)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Wow. First the V3 finally comes out, then adjustable screw sets that everyone has been begging for years? I think you might be right. And it's definitely working.
> 
> Edit: and then I see the whole Facebook customer service drama...lol
> 
> I still think that the company as a whole is trying to cater to us. That guy just got a bit emotional and it backfired pretty badly.


 
This. So much this.

Don't know if i'd get adjustable cores, mine are p. good as they are imo. Might be worth a look though.


----------



## Zbox95 (Jan 28, 2012)

If this actually comes out, my only concern is that I will have to reglue all my pins in my 6x6. I'll get those cores togehter with a V-cube 3.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys. Pestvic, AVGDI and Rubiksguy put together a video where they test the new adjustable cores. They test all springs in a broken in *and* a brand new V-5. You can find it here. The result is propably the same for bigger cubes.


Spoiler



Strong springs turns out the best, the other ones might work on the V-3, but don't bother with a bigger cube. Remember to add washers, V-Cube didn't send any, but Alphas should fit


----------



## UnicornPow3r (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi! Dunno if this is known already or not, but figured I might share for those who are interested.

I just got an email from V-company that stated that the adjustable items would be available in their store in march. No date, and no info on wether it's just springs/cores or complete assembled adjustable cubes. Non the less, it's great that it's here at last.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Feb 28, 2012)

UnicornPow3r said:


> Hi! Dunno if this is known already or not, but figured I might share for those who are interested.
> 
> I just got an email from V-company that stated that the adjustable items would be available in their store in march. No date, and no info on wether it's just springs/cores or complete assembled adjustable cubes. Non the less, it's great that it's here at last.



I didn't get one yet. Is it a V-CUBE newsletter or just a PM?


----------



## UnicornPow3r (Feb 28, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> I didn't get one yet. Is it a V-CUBE newsletter or just a PM?


 
It was a response to a mail I sent them a bunch of weeks ago. Basically I asked if it was possible to purchase a collection unassembled, because I already had a set, but wanted one I could make adjustable. Then I told them I had already seen a video on youtube with people getting springs and cores from them, so I knew they existed. 

"The adjustable items are scheduled to be available on our website in March. You will be able to see them and purchase them there.
Thank you
V-CUBE"

Not the most informative answer, but it works.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 28, 2012)

March... that's ages away 
... oh no wait, that's soon, YAY 
(wow, where is the time going?)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 28, 2012)

Godmil said:


> March... that's ages away
> ... oh no wait, that's soon, YAY
> (wow, where is the time going?)



They did say March. They didn't specify what year.


----------



## UnicornPow3r (Apr 12, 2012)

Still nothing about the screws and springs on their website (as far as I can tell). Must have been an early april fools joke.


----------



## RTh (Apr 12, 2012)

UnicornPow3r said:


> Still nothing about the screws and springs on their website (as far as I can tell). Must have been an early april fools joke.


 
Or a late Spanish fools day joke =]


----------



## musicninja17 (Apr 20, 2012)

Whoever has these sample baggies of them; i'd be really interested in getting a 7x7 kit and a 5x5 kit. My 7x7 is WAY too loose, and my 5x5 is uneven.


----------



## RTh (May 13, 2012)

Any news on when will they begin selling these?


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 18, 2012)

Necro post, but still relevant....what ever became of these bags of adjustable hardware? I'd really like to buy an official V cube 5 core set....my v5 is still out of whack and i've had it for years...


----------

